# Webinar- IBM DB2 10 technology, 21st Sep, 3.30 PM-4.30 PM



## Prabal Pratap (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

We are conducting a webinar on DB2 technology. 

This session will enable you to:



Understand what DB2 10 database software is all about
Know the reliability it provides on a choice of platform from Linux, Unix and Windows to z/OS
Scale the exciting and powerful new features of the latest DB2 LUW release
Discuss how customers have realised better TCO with improved performance
Get your queries answered by Mallarswami Nonvinkere, DB2 consultant with IBM’s India Software Lab. He specialises in enabling applications on DB2 and pureXML technology. He works with customers, business partners and independent software vendors to help them understand the use of DB2 features. He has also co-authored an e-book titled “database fundamentals”

Date: 21st Sep, 2012
Time: 1530 Hours to 1630 Hours
Link-*apps.lotuslive.com/meetings/join?id=176-553


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

